# Home built mill-Phase II



## Beone (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi, I had detailed building my home built mill in another thread. The spindle is the spindle from my old Gingery lathe, not rigid enough plus no collet.  Started building a new z head using a trailer spindle bearing housing. Have it about ready to mount and bore for the R8-TTs type collet when I start to think(a very dangerous thing), if I pull the z off the mill to start installing the new one--then I will be without a mill!  Horrors!  So the only solution is build a new mill frame for the new spindle, hopefully more accurate, more rigid, the sun will shine, birds will sing, and all will be well with the world!

so started a new frame from 4x4 by 5/16 wall square tube. Made up the z post with 1/2 x 4 inch ways spaced from the tube 3/4 inch. Base made from 3 tubes welded together with the middle one short to accommodate the z tube. To this is mounted a 1 inch plate as the baseplate to mount the xy table to. The plate can then be shimmed to adjust if the z tube isn't welded exactly 90 deg.  

Ive ve got the base welded up and the plate mounted, now just need a little time to get the z tube welded in place.

i think it's about 160 lbs as it now sits. 
Dave


----------

